# ladder safety



## finish (Jan 13, 2010)

I think this site is new

http://www.laddersafety.org/

It has a free training section with a "pre-test" and also "safety training videos". It is pretty basic stuff but worth reviewing or showing to employees. You have to register for the training session. A good organization to support.


----------

